# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  اتصال فلش به بانک اطلاعاتی

## EHSH

با سلام خدمت همه ی دوستان
 می خواستم ببینم چه جوری میشه از فلش به بانک اطلاعاتی وصل شد و ... ؟
 آیا امکان جستجو روی آیتم ها میتوان داشت ؟؟
 ( با تشکر ....)

----------


## SH_Zahra

دوست خوبم من یه جا دیدم که فلش را exe کردن و بعد در بانک اطلاعاتی ازش استفاده کردن البته با یه نرم افزار دیگه

----------


## gadsha

خود Macromedia یه برنامه داره به نامه ColdFusion این نرم افزار رابط DB برنامه های خود Macromedia با DB هست میتونی امتحانش کنی.

----------


## SH_Zahra

برای این کار شرکت multidmedia یک نرم افزار به اسم Flash Studio Pro ساخته که فایلهای swf رو به فرمت exe تبدیل میکنه وکلی خاصیت بهش اضافه میکنه که یکیش هم وصل شدن به بانکهای اطلاعاتی هستش 
سایتش هم اینه : http://www.multidmedia.com/

من اینو پیدا کردم 

فعلا

----------


## EHSH

بچه ها بعد از طریق اون برنامه exe  میشه به بانک اطلاعاتی وصل شد ؟
 دستورات sql را اجرا کرد ؟

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
این برنامه ColdFusion را از کجامی توان پیدا کرد؟
می توانید یک مثال بفرستید

متشکرم

----------


## HajiMasoud

1- ظاهرا به شکل مستقیم در خود فلش امکان اتصال به دیتابیس نیست؟
2- cold fusion هم که همون تکنولوژی ماکرومدیا برای ساخت صفحات وب داینامیکه، پس احتمالا برنامه نهایی در این صورت تحت وب خواهد بود
3- میشه از activex فلش در زبانهای برنامه نویسی (مثل دلفی) استفاده کرد و از امکانات دیتابیس اون زبان استفاده کرد ولی در این صورت اگر بخواهیم محتویات دیتابیس رو فقط با فلش نشون بدیم، در نمایش زبان فارسی مشکلی نخواهیم داشت؟

----------


## said ali

با سلام
اتصال به بانک اطلاعاتی در دو حالت انجام میشود:
1- در اینترنت که کار اصلی فلش نیز همین میباشد که اصلا نیازی به ساخت فایل اجرای exe نیست و شما از طریق php و با کد نویسی در آن و یا از طریق xml که خود فلش اون رو پشتیبانی میکنه این کار رو انجام دهید.
2- در برنامه های کاربردی که از فلش میتوان به صورت یک فرم استفاده کرد و به آن اطلاعات را ارسال کرد و یا گرفت و در حقیقت شما در هر کامپایلر برنامه نویسی مثل دلفی یا وی بی باشید این کار را میتوانید انجام دهید و فقط یه خورده گیر داره که باید دنبال نمونه برنامه باشید و حتما هم پیدا میکنید.

----------


## said ali

با سلام
راستی یادم رفت در مورد coldfusion هم دقیقا مثل php هست که کد نویسی داره ولی من php  اتصال به او رو پیشنهاد میکنم چون منابع در این مورد بسیار است و حتی نمونه کار هم زیاده که میتونید با یه جستجو تو گوگل به راحتی پیدا کنید.

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
من هرچی تو اینترنت می گردم یک مثالی  که عمل درج را در falsh نشان بدهد ،پیدا نمی کنم
من یک فرم دارم که باید در flash باز شود و می خواهم با زدن کلید insert اطلاعاتم در بانک ذخیره شود
اگر می توانید راهنمایی کنید 
خیلی متشکرم

----------


## cybercoder

بالاخره نفهمیدیم میشه با خود فلش query اجرا و نتیجه رو واکشی کرد یا نه؟

----------


## once4ever

خودفلش دستوری برای اینکار نداره ولی با برنامه های جانبی میشه

----------


## sajedi

vali man didam ke inkaro kardan

----------


## AlirezaBahredar

چقدر همتون حرفهای الکی می زنید.....بابا به جای این حرفا که من دیدم میشه....آره فلانی گفته میشه...و از این حرفا دنبال مثالهای واقعی و عملی باشید.........

----------


## AlirezaBahredar

اینم یک link مفید.....
http://www.flashdevils.com/showthrea...threadid=17978

----------


## AlirezaBahredar

و اینم یه link با کد عملی با زبان PHP 
http://www.kirupa.com/forum/printthread.php?t=77519

----------

